# New chicks



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

My broody is in the process of hatching her third brood. There are 4 so far and looks like 3 more are unzipping. The first was an olive egger.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations, now you just have to post some pictures of the little fluffballs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations!I have a broody again and I'm gonna let her do her thing and she can raise them if anything hatches.I'll tell you 1 thing-Cochins Are obsessively broody.Never had another breed so determined to set.


----------



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Just checked on her and there a 7 total.. I will post pictures when they are steady on there feet..some still a little wobbly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Well here they are. Two and four are the ones I have been waiting on for so long. Easter egger and silky. The rest of the gang are black Cochin bantams.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

That waterer looks pretty scary .


----------



## chickenlittle9274 (May 21, 2016)

Constant battle..soon as I clean it they want to poop in it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Set it up on a 2 or 3 inch block of wood or a paver stone. They can still reach it and it won't get so yucky. The little toots also will perch on it and poo in it. You can cover the waterer will an empty 28 oz can . It will be wider than the waterer so the poop doesn't go directly into the water. The can is short and won't cover the water plate.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Make a cone out of a soda carton or something similar and tape it to the top of the feeders and waterers.It will keep the chicks from jumping on them.You may also want to raise the waterer up some and keep raising it up as they grow.This will help keep them from pooping in it at ground level,make it taller than their butts.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I get nipple waterers and make a hanging waterer. It stays clean and the chicks catch on quickly!


----------

